# DIY Super LED



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

After seeing Randy's DIY fan...

Do you think these LED can grow plants? It's super BRIGHT!

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=036959


----------

